

Like slime for vim - JoshCole
http://technotales.wordpress.com/2007/10/03/like-slime-for-vim/

======
jarin
"- you start irb

\- you start a text editor (vim, textmate, emacs, …)

\- you do a few tests in irb

\- you copy and paste to a text editor

\- you clean things up in the text editor

\- you copy and paste back to irb

\- you make a mistake

\- you fix things up in the text editor

\- you hesitate copying and pasting, because it’s painful now

\- you write some tests

\- you exit irb and run the tests to do your experiments"

Totally reminds me of those infomercials where people sprain their wrists
trying to open a jar or crack an egg all over their kitchen.

~~~
modokode
And I also believe that the inferior ruby mode gives you a ruby REPL in emacs
anyhow.

------
gorm
Should also mention ClojureBox
<[http://clojure.bighugh.com/>](http://clojure.bighugh.com/>). It's a great
timesaver if you want to test clojure.

"Clojure Box is an all-in-one installer for Clojure on Windows. It's inspired
by the Lispbox: you simply install and run this one thing, and you get a REPL
and all the syntax highlighting and editing goodies from clojure-mode and
Slime, plus all the power of Emacs under the hood."

~~~
pasbesoin
Comment parsing appended the closing angle bracket to the URL. Here's what was
meant: <http://clojure.bighugh.com/>

------
riobard
To get a real REPL in vim: <http://code.google.com/p/conque/>

------
k-zed
The written method is old, but good. It makes VIM a usable Lisp environment,
and it's good for any interpreter with a REPL. Recommended.

